# Upgrade now advice



## babygetoboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys, so my update is available right now and I think its time to retire the amazing Droid x.

What is the best option? The Samsung galaxy s3? Or wait a while for something better?

Thanks for the help.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I think since the next round of Nexus devices is coming very soon, I might suggest waiting at the moment. But if you need something now, the GS3 I've heard isn't all that bad really. Other than that, dunno. I'm still on my DX and I plan to get a Bionic soon out-of-contract since I want to keep my unlimited data plan.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Depends, do you have an unlimited data plan? If so, then I would try to hold onto that as long as is possible (try to find someone who will give or sell at a cheap price an older phone they don't use)

Otherwise, go with the GS3 if you want to upgrade now. Just remember, there is always a better phone around the corner so it comes down to when you are ready to settle


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe we'll be lucky and Verizon will get the next Nexus. That's what I'd want.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Maybe we'll be lucky and Verizon will get the next Nexus. That's what I'd want.


Yeah, it would be something I'd get too.. But look at how the Galaxy Nexus was, and is, treated on Verizon currently. They're still waiting for the official JB build to come and Sprint already has it approved, or AT&T, or both.. wherever the GSM variant is. I highly doubt Google may certify another CDMA nexus, due to its proprietary nature.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

AT&T is GSM, Sprint is CDMA, and CDMA isn't proprietary or anything like that. The problem with Verizon and the GalNex is that Verizon is a troll that enjoys stalling perfectly good updates to load them with bloat which they make money off of.

Fun Fact: They also make money off of monthly bills from customers, storage space with VZ Music Manager or whatever, and overpriced overage fees to those who want to enjoy LTE.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Of course, wait like 3 years and it won't be CDMA or GSM, but rather LTE or LTE.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

I also recommend that you wait a bit. Too much goodness coming out in the next little while. If you try before you buy you'll feel a lot more confident in whatever purchase you make.


----------

